# Obama bad mouths Arizona with Mexican president



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

What a scumbag! 

He finally holds a press conference and uses it to attack Arizona with the Mexican president.

He probably still didn't read the 10 page law.

Obama equals anti American.

You need a link for this-EZwhy do I need a link? What rule did I violate?


----------



## asaratis (May 19, 2010)

Has he made his bow yet?


----------



## momonkey (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> What a scumbag!
> 
> He finally holds a press conference and uses it to attack Arizona with the Mexican president.
> 
> ...





He's taliking about citizenship for illegals, but never once even suggested that any illegal should be deported. He lives in his own fantacy world of left wing ideology. 

Easy to see why 55% of the public disapproves of what he is doing.

Obama Approval Index History - Rasmussen Reports


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Bad mouthing Arizona with a foreign leader is very low class.


----------



## Modbert (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Bad mouthing Arizona with a foreign leader is very low class.



Link?


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

I was just watching the press conference when I started the thread.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Turn on the tv


----------



## hboats (May 19, 2010)

Modbert said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Bad mouthing Arizona with a foreign leader is very low class.
> ...



Because if it's not on the interwebs it NEVER happened.  We all know that.

Might want to try living a real life for a little while.  When something is LIVE on the television and a comment is made about it, you expect a link?

Rick


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2010)

Obama asks for GOP help on immigration reform


That was real fucking hard!


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2010)

here is another

The Obama Presidency. Minute by Minute | POLITICO 44


----------



## Modbert (May 19, 2010)

hboats said:


> Because if it's not on the interwebs it NEVER happened.  We all know that.
> 
> Might want to try living a real life for a little while.  When something is LIVE on the television and a comment is made about it, you expect a link?
> 
> Rick



So wait, does that mean everything on the internet isn't real? Are we all living  in the Matrix?


----------



## elvis (May 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Obama asks for GOP help on immigration reform
> 
> 
> That was real fucking hard!



that's what she said.


----------



## hortysir (May 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> here is another
> 
> The Obama Presidency. Minute by Minute | POLITICO 44





> Blaming lawmakers for inaction on immigration legislation, Obama told reporters, I dont have 60 votes in the Senate and pleaded for GOP support. I need some help in order to get it done, he said.


Maybe he should have concentrated on this shit, rather than forcing citizens to purchase a product, while he DID have the fuckin' votes?!


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

When I started the thread I was watching the press conference thus I didn't have a link at that time.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

He actually had the audacity to say that he's responsible for less illegals coming over the border.

Fact is, he's right. Seeing as though his failed economic policies are continuing to cost jobs, and none are being created, those lil' cockroaches have no reason to cross the border!

Seriously, does that incompetent moron EVER think before he speaks?

LMAO!


----------



## Angelhair (May 19, 2010)

_It almost looked as if president Calderon was looking at Obama in disbelief.  As if saying - 'leave the bad-mouthing of your country to me'.....fools!_


----------



## Angelhair (May 19, 2010)

elvis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Obama asks for GOP help on immigration reform
> ...



_I would like to know how immigration reform is going to help with the crime the drug cartels are bringing over our borders??!!  I always thought that immigration reform was to solve the problem of the 20M plus illegals we already have in this country!  I wish somebody would as our 'illustrious leader' that question._


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> What a scumbag!
> 
> He finally holds a press conference and uses it to attack Arizona with the Mexican president.
> 
> ...


You're a liar.


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> _It almost looked as if president Calderon was looking at Obama in disbelief.  As if saying - 'leave the bad-mouthing of your country to me'.....fools!_


Another liar.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Obama is just slime.

He doesn't have a press conference for over 6 months and when he does it's to trash an American state in front of a foreign leader.

Once again he proves to be an embarrassment.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Utterly disgusting!


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Obama is just slime.
> 
> He doesn't have a press conference for over 6 months and when he does it's to trash an American state in front of a foreign leader.
> 
> Onece again he proves to be an embarrassment.


You're more than a liar, you're a pathetic liar.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

What exactly did I lie about?


----------



## Biggles (May 19, 2010)

Obama is a traitor to America.  

The nation my Uncle died fighting for, Obama is spitting on.  

*Obama is an enemy of America. *


I, along with millions of other Americans,  despise him more every day.


----------



## Biggles (May 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is just slime.
> ...



Great comeback.  Do you even read what you write?
Obama uses his time to put down a America.  Obama is a loser, liar, and traitor.  

How completely ignorant are _you_?


----------



## Biggles (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> What exactly did I lie about?



Nothing.  Ravi has no answer to the Obama lie.  No answers to the traitor our president is.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

I stated the facts and my opinion.

That he bad mouthed an American state in front of a foreign leader is a fact.

That he is a slime ball for doing so is my opinion.


----------



## xsited1 (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Bad mouthing Arizona with a foreign leader is very low class.



Yes, it is.  Pathetic really.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

As soon as I saw it was a press conference that Obama was having with the Mexican leader I had a feeling he was going to trash Arizona.

If obama has a problem with something that an American state has done he should have the decency to keep the fight within America .

He lacks this basic decency,


----------



## chanel (May 19, 2010)

Too bad President Obama hasn't seen this.  It would have been refreshing if he had asked Calderon about their immigration policy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WZuQrJKN_0]YouTube - Mexico's Double Standard on Illegal Immigration[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> I was just watching the press conference when I started the thread.




You don't want to link your source?  You must be ashamed of it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

What are you all talking about?

It's clear to me that Obama loves this country even though it's full of misguided, hateful, uneducated, racists.


----------



## LilOlLady (May 19, 2010)

OBAMA APOLOGIZE TO CHINA AND MEXICO FOR ARIZONA LAW?



Do you know how China and Mexico treats it's people? and you apologize for Arizona protecting the lives of it's people and their civil rights?


I am livid and ashamed to be an American today. My heart is heavy with sadness. Be careful that this apology does not come back to bite you. We are going to punish you by taking your house and senate away from you come novermber.



SE SI PUEDE



READ THE DAMN BILL AND YOU WILL KNOW HISPANICS WILL NOT BE STOPPED TAKING THEIR CHILDREN TO SCHOOL AND ARRESTED IF THEY DO NOT HAVE IDs ON THEM.

OBAMA PLEEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching the press conference when I started the thread.
> ...



As I said I was watching it live on tv. I'm ashamed of my tv?

Several posters later posted links.


----------



## LilOlLady (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching the press conference when I started the thread.
> ...



Obama Admin Apologizes to China for AZ Law | The FOX NationMay 17, 2010 ... Obama Admin Apologizes to China for AZ Law · Power Line reports: This is unfreakingbelievable, even for the Obama administration: ...
www.thefoxnation.com/.../obama-admin-apologizes-china-az-law - Cached


Obama Administration Apologizes to 'One-Child China' for Ariz ...May 17, 2010 ... Just another stop on Obama's "Apology for America" tour. Clearly, Posner has read about as much of the Arizona law as Eric Holder. ...
newsbusters.org/.../obama-administration-apologizes-one-child-china-az-illegal-immigration- - Cached

UrbanGrounds | The Obama Admin Sinks to a New Low: Apologizing to ...May 17, 2010 ... Obama apologizes to Mexico for any undocumented US citizens who have .... Admits He Hasn't Read AZ Law He's Been Criticizing for Weeks ...
urbangrounds.com/2010/05/obama-apologizes-to-china/ - Cached


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Obama is an outrage.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...


Forget it brother!....You're obviously dealing with a fucking idiot.

You in no way need to defend yourself.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Obama is an outrage.



And an embarrassment.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

and your president.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> and your president.



Not my fault.  I didn't vote for the asshole.

And how does your statement disavow the statements that he is an out rage and an embarrassment?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching the press conference when I started the thread.
> ...


Shut the fuck up already!.....Your BOY stepped on his lil' needle dick YET AGAIN, big time. 

The links are up here.

Damn, you're just as fucking ignorant as the man you fucking worship.

Christ, liberals are fucking idiots!


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> What a scumbag!
> 
> He finally holds a press conference and uses it to attack Arizona with the Mexican president.
> 
> ...



he's a real peice of work isn't he.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > and your president.
> ...




it didn't. i felt like posting some fact into this thread.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Like the fact that at every turn our so called commander in chief badmouths his own citizens and gets on his knees to service a corrupt asshole like the Mexican President?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



no. not that kind of fact. i meant the real kind.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > What a scumbag!
> ...


If I am watching it live on tv how am I supposed to have a link at that time?

Also I am unaware of the rule that says that you must have a link to start a thread or make a claim.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



You mean like the fact that our so called commander in chief once again is ignoring the people of this country of which a majority favor enforcing our immigration laws?


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

I am disgusted.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

chanel said:


> Too bad President Obama hasn't seen this.  It would have been refreshing if he had asked Calderon about their immigration policy.
> 
> YouTube - Mexico's Double Standard on Illegal Immigration



and obie wan kissed mexico's ass today,, and threw Arizona under his famous bus.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



no. the real kind of fact. like that he is the commander in chief. and your president. i love this game.


----------



## hboats (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> I am disgusted.



I'm disgusted too, and for more than one reason by this thread.

Rick


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



So his actions are excluded from your definition of fact?


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching the press conference when I started the thread.
> ...



Calderon said:

"I know that we share the interest in promoting dignified, legal and  orderly living conditions to all migrant workers. Many of them, despite  their significant contribution to the economy and to the society of the  United States, still live in the shadows and, occasionally, as in  Arizona, they even face discrimination." 

Obama said: (well, he said a lot more but this is what he said pertaining to immigration)

To fix our broken immigration system, I reaffirmed my deep commitment  to working with Congress in a bipartisan way to pass comprehensive  immigration reform.  And comprehensive reform means accountability for  everybody:  government that is accountable for securing the border;  businesses being held accountable when they exploit workers; people who  break the law by breaching our borders being held accountable by paying  taxes and a penalty and getting right with the law before they can earn  their citizenship.  We've been working hard to get this done.  There's a  strong proposal in the Senate, based on a bipartisan framework, and it  can and should move forward.

  We also discussed the new law in Arizona, which is a misdirected  effort -- a misdirected expression of frustration over our broken  immigration system, and which has raised concerns in both our countries.   Today, I want every American to know my administration has devoted  unprecedented resources in personnel and technology to securing our  border.  Illegal immigration is down, not up, and we will continue to do  what's necessary to secure our shared border.

  And I want everyone, American and Mexican, to know my administration  is taking a very close look at the Arizona law.  We're examining any  implications, especially for civil rights.  Because in the United States  of America, no law-abiding person -- be they an American citizen, a  legal immigrant, or a visitor or tourist from Mexico -- should ever be  subject to suspicion simply because of what they look like.

  President Calderón and I also reaffirmed our commitment to stand  together against the drug cartels that have unleashed horrific violence  in so many communities.  Mr. President, you and the Mexican people have  shown great resolve in a fight for the security and safety of your  country.  And as I've pledged to you before, Mexico can count on the  United States as a full partner in this effort. 



boo hoo


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



calm down.. I was referring obie wan. that's what the thread is about isn't it?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No. 

Dear skull pilot, answering stupid questions time is now over.


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> and your president.



And the President of Arizona. He works for us, not the other way around. It's about time he learned what the words "I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America..." means. 

Or maybe he forgot that AZ is one of our 57 states.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

This is for Cmike and his tear-filled beer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UIyiHdCldc]YouTube - Hank Williams and the Drifting Cowboys "Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain" live, Fred Rose song[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Yes, boo hoo.. Actions speak louder than obie wans lip service. The Govenor of Arizona wrote two letters to the obie administration asking for help. No answerer. Not one. He is supposed to serve the citizens of Arizona not Mexico.. so yes, it is a great big boo hoo.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I know it must be hard to talk with Obama's dick in your mouth.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Tell me. anyone, someone,, has obie wan come out and said anything at all positive about Arizona? Expressed any sympathy for the citizens of Arizona? Offered to help Arizona in any way?? No.. I thought not..


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately he is our "commander in chief" because fucking idiots were ignorant enough to vote for the fucking asshat.

But, as we all have seen, he couldn't "chiefly command" a group of girl scouts across an empty fuckin' street without getting them run over!

Word to the wise, and the stupid idiots who voted for the lil' asshat:

A teleprompter, an empty suit, and sappy assed campaign slogans does not a president make!

IDIOTS!


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



How do you know that?

And is that a fact?

Now it is my turn to ask stupid questions.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > and your president.
> ...



He wouldn't even honor the flag until it became politically expedient for him to do so.. until then it was just a symbol of "false patriotism."


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Once again, Remove head from poop tube. Only a mentally deranged person like you would defend this disgrace of the Oval office who stood there with a Foreign interest while speaking out against The people he took an oath to protect, The People of The United States of America. ~BH


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



If you understood English, the term "must be" implies an assumption that Obama's dick is in your mouth because you cannot answer any more questions.

Do people have to explain knock knock jokes to you too?


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



That sounds more like him.  I don't know why certain posters continue to lie.  As if nobody backchecks their comments.  As if we'd blindly believe cmike and his nutty commentary.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2010)

But don't forget, he is a Uniter, not a divider.

most disgusting President and an enemy to us Americans I have seen in my lifetime.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



"must be hard" "obama's dick", tehehe.

no facts then.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

How about that classic foot in mouth from our "clown in chief" about not bothering to keep an eye on the stock market because as he said, "it just goes up and down". And this was said as the market was free falling. Yeah, that's leadership alright!

Instead of playing "hail to the chief" when the idiot walks into a room, they should just have Nancy Pelosi play her stirring rendition of "send in the clown" on her fucking kazoo when the idiot walks into a room. While Biden, Frank, Reid, Gibbs and the rest of the CLOWNS try to stuff themselves into a fucking Volkswagon!

After all, it would be perfectly fiiting, seeing as though his entire administration is a circus of clowns, and he's the head fucking Bozo!


----------



## hboats (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So, you believe something posted by Ravi without any link, but when the original post has links that back it up you don't believe it.  Good to know that you're a tool without any mind of your own.

Rick


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

is it getting warm in here?

must be the increasing density of facts that cause a lot of friction.


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

hboats said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I posted verbatim what was said. The links posted were editorialized. Plus, I'm not a liar like cmike.


----------



## hboats (May 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, I find it quite suspicious when someone gets smashed for not having a link and then in the same thread someone can quote verbatim and no request from ANYONE is made for a link.

Rick


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

looks like someone put a quarter in the sad, sad juke box.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCgicPdsxxg&feature=related]YouTube - Lost Highway ~ Hank williams[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (May 19, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Calderon said:
> 
> "I know that we share the interest in promoting dignified, legal and  orderly living conditions to all migrant workers. Many of them, despite  their significant contribution to the economy and to the society of the  United States, still live in the shadows and, occasionally, as in  Arizona, they even face discrimination."
> 
> ...



Fucking idiot......
Just pay your taxes and a fine and all is forgiven


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

hboats said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > hboats said:
> ...



this is a librul message board.. any more questions?


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...






uh huh... 





THIS one is just for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfw8acB7TVk]YouTube - TERRY BRADSHAW -- I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Calderon said:
> ...



You'd rather Obama herd them up and send them to Mexico?


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

for the illegals.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucvcoWMFmW8]YouTube - Jim Reeves - Adios Amigo[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

hboats said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I can find out where it came from unlike cmike's opinion of what was said.  Make sense?


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I know.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> hboats said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



you can find what obie wan said too honey.. I posted all three parts to his disgraceful behavior.. tia


----------



## hortysir (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


If, by that, you mean instead of rewarding criminal behavior with citizenship???


*YES*


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Where exactly did I lie? Asking again...


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> I can find out where it came from unlike cmike's opinion of what was said.  Make sense?



No.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



obie wan only punishes success.


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...




Maybe you haven't thought this through.  We should spend billions herding up 15-20,000,000 people who have made lives for themselves here, who raised families, who have worked, bought homes and even paid their taxes just because you don't want Mexicans here?

Huh interesting.


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Only those from Mexico... Others can return to whatever country they come from.... 

Obama can go fuck himself if he wants an amnesty.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...









I love how you libruls frame things to suit your agenda.. No one ever said they didn't want "Mexicans" here. I believe the discussion centers on illegals.. or does it? I bet you got your race card ready to throw down don't you babe?


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



There will be amnesty.


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It is not about their country of origin, it is about their being criminals. I don't care if they've been here for 50 fucking years.... they go home. Home is not a country they entered illegally.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yeah, and then your BOY will be steamrolled in the next election!


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Well hell bro, Look at her personal title? "dems again in 2010". Talk about fucking clueless. 






 ~BH


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



i am guessing: too much sugar.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2010)

The American citizens from any political party in that 10% unemployment should be OUTRAGED this President is pushing Amnesty right now for ILLEGEAL INVADERS. 

That my friends is how this President thinks OF YOU.

all he is looking at is 15 million more possible VOTERS for him..

boy oh boy did you all get SUCKERED who voted for him.


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Of course, what other reason for this anti-amnesty maddness.  

Stop whining Willow, you know at least some of these respomses are hate based.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, You guys are just foaming at the mouth dreaming about all those desperately needed votes eh sister? ~BH


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

"We have consistently supported a legalization program which is both generous to the alien and fair to the countless thousands of people throughout the world who seek legally to come to America. The legalization provisions in this act will go far to improve the lives of a class of individuals who now must hide in the shadows, without access to many of the benefits of a free and open society. Very soon many of these men and women will be able to step into the sunlight and, ultimately, if they choose, they may become Americans."


Reagan on Immigration - WSJ.com


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> The American citizens from any political party in that 10% unemployment should be OUTRAGED this President is pushing Amnesty right now for ILLEGEAL INVADERS.
> 
> That my friends is how this President thinks OF YOU.
> 
> ...



yep,, that's pretty much the message to Arizona and the rest of us who think the constitution matters.."you can all root hog and die poor"


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Yep!....This dufus seems to think that all these illegals are a bunch of fucking angels. Fact is, we have no idea how many of them are rapists. Child molesters. Murderers. Robbers. and on and on and on.

Must really suck for these idiots to go through life with liberal blinders on.


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

Shogun said:


> "We have consistently supported a legalization program which is both generous to the alien and fair to the countless thousands of people throughout the world who seek legally to come to America. The legalization provisions in this act will go far to improve the lives of a class of individuals who now must hide in the shadows, without access to many of the benefits of a free and open society. Very soon many of these men and women will be able to step into the sunlight and, ultimately, if they choose, they may become Americans."
> 
> 
> Reagan on Immigration - WSJ.com



Nice.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Until one of their own family members are effected. Then all of a sudden the dumb shits have an awakening, or shall I say a moment of clarity? ~BH


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



pick them out.


----------



## Sarah G (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I normally do.


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm not guessing... too much kool aid.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Ya' mean like those loons up in Frisco?

LMAO!


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'll happily own up to hating his policies.... Not the man.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Precisely bro. ~BH


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

Columbus Mayor Michael B. Coleman has banned city-worker travel to Arizona because of that state's new law allowing police to demand documentation from people they suspect are in the country illegally.

"The mayor will not be approving any travel to Arizona," spokesman Dan Williamson said this morning.

"He agrees with those who want to send a message to the state of Arizona that this is not the American way."
*
Already, he has rejected a request from the city's technology director to attend a seminar in Phoenix, Williamson said.*



http://www.dispatch.com/live/conten...ayor-bans-city-travel-to-Arizona.html?sid=101


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Columbus Mayor Michael B. Coleman has banned city-worker travel to Arizona because of that state's new law allowing police to demand documentation from people they suspect are in the country illegally.
> 
> "The mayor will not be approving any travel to Arizona," spokesman Dan Williamson said this morning.
> 
> ...


"this is not the american way"?

Well, it was the american way for 200 friggin years and it worked just fine!

Spokesman Dan Williams needs to educate his ignorant self!

Idiot!


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2010)

I'm simply amazed there are still people here who would "defend" this mans action against his own country and the people of Arizona.

followers of the Obama is like a friggen cult.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

Seattle City Council approves Arizona boycott

Seattle has joined several other U.S. cities in protesting Arizona's sweeping new immigration law.

The Associated Press
SEATTLE &#8212;

Seattle has joined several other U.S. cities in protesting Arizona's sweeping new immigration law.

Nation & World | Seattle City Council approves Arizona boycott | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> I'm simply amazed there are still people here who would "defend" this mans action against his own country and the people of Arizona.
> 
> followers of the Obama is like a friggen cult.


Your avatar says it all, Steph!


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

....say the bushites...


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> I'm simply amazed there are still people here who would "defend" this mans action against his own country and the people of Arizona.
> 
> followers of the Obama is like a friggen cult.



It is actually pretty creepy now. I see no signs of individual thought from any of the lefties... just the borglike groupspeak.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply amazed there are still people here who would "defend" this mans action against his own country and the people of Arizona.
> ...



especially when your idea of "individual thought" amounts to agreeing with you, eh?


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

poor old Arizona is being Palinized, Beckized and Toyotoized.. that seems to be the new American way.. just demonize demonize demonize. never mind the people of Arizona have a constitutional right to live here, to work here, to pay their taxes here. and what do they get when they want the border secured and to follow the rule of law? They get shit on. That's what the libruls do, they just shit on them. that's what obie did today,, shit on them.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> poor old Arizona is being Palinized, Beckized and Toyotoized.. that seems to be the new American way.. just demonize demonize demonize. never mind the people of Arizona have a constitutional right to live here, to work here, to pay their taxes here. and what do they get when they want the border secured and to follow the rule of law? They get shit on. That's what the libruls do, they just shit on them. that's what obie did today,, shit on them.


Yeah, I also remember an innocent cop he shit on!

Does the idiot know what a fucking toilet is?

Someone needs to tell that clown that AMERICAN CITIZENS are not toilets!


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2010)

Shogun said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



oh yawn.


----------



## syrenn (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes, and because he is our commander in chief and our president that does give Americans the right to throw him under the bus


----------



## syrenn (May 19, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




You took the words right out of my mouth! Amazing isnt it how fast the story changes?


----------



## syrenn (May 19, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Ya' mean like those loons up in Frisco?
> 
> LMAO!



Frisco is in Texas.


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> The American citizens from any political party in that 10% unemployment should be OUTRAGED this President is pushing Amnesty right now for ILLEGEAL INVADERS.
> 
> That my friends is how this President thinks OF YOU.
> 
> ...


He's not pushing amnesty.

btw, what is your brilliant solution and how do you propose to pay for it?


----------



## Ravi (May 19, 2010)

Shogun said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


tee hee hee! That is absolutely what her idea is.


----------



## hortysir (May 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Of course, what other reason for this anti-amnesty maddness.
> 
> Stop whining Willow, you know at least some of these respomses are hate based.



Do you keep your house unlocked 24-7?

Do you keep your windows rolled down and your car unlocked, no matter where you park?

Why should we, as a nation of laws, be expected to leave our door standing open to allow anyone in without any type of screening process?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

syrenn said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Yep, They are all open arms with their suicidal leftist feel good bullcrap until one of the lawless illegal invaders hurts one of their own loved ones. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, what other reason for this anti-amnesty maddness.
> ...



Let's see if she can answer such a logical question? ~BH


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Obama, with Calderon again blasts Arizona law. Press conference transcript - Lynn Sweet

THE WHITE HOUSE

Office of the Press Secretary

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

For Immediate Release May 19, 2010



REMARKS BY PRESIDENT OBAMA

AND PRESIDENT CALDERÓN OF MEXICO

AT JOINT PRESS AVAILABILITY


Rose Garden


12:20 P.M. EDT



PRESIDENT OBAMA: Good afternoon. Buenas tardes. I want to again welcome President Calderón to the White House. Michelle and I are delighted to be hosting the President and First Lady Margarita Zavala and their delegation for this state visit, and we're looking forward to returning the hospitality -- the wonderful hospitality that we received in Mexico when we have our state dinner this evening. 


I've often said that in our interconnected world, where nations and peoples are linked like never before, both the promise and perils of our time are shared. Nowhere is this clearer than among the neighbors -- the United States and Mexico.


The trade and tourism between us creates jobs and prosperity for both our peoples. When a flu spreads, or an earthquake strikes, or cartels threaten innocent people, it affects lives on both sides of our common border. When our neighbors are in need, whether in Honduras or in Haiti, we respond together. And when we expand partnerships between our people, it forges connections that leads to greater prosperity and opportunity for decades to come.


In pursuit of our shared future, I have a true partner in President Calderón. We've worked together in Mexico City and Guadalajara, in Washington and Pittsburgh, in London and L'Aquila. And when he speaks before a joint session of Congress tomorrow, I believe the American people will see what I see -- they'll see a leader who is guiding his country through very difficult times with vision and with courage, and he has been an outstanding partner to me and an outstanding partner to the United States. 


Indeed, our progress today marks another step forward in a new era of cooperation and partnership between our countries -- a partnership based on mutual interests, mutual respect and mutual responsibility.


We agreed to continue working aggressively on our highest economic priority, which is creating jobs for our people. Mexico is one of our largest trading partners, with trade that supports countless jobs here in America and in Mexico. And because 80 percent of the trade passes over our land border, we reaffirmed our commitment to a 21st century border that is modern, secure and efficient. And we're directing our governments to develop an action plan to move in this direction, because our shared border must be an engine, and not a brake, on our economic growth.


To create jobs and increase our competitiveness in the global economy, we agreed to streamline regulations and strengthen the protection of intellectual property. We agreed to continue working with our G20 partners to encourage that global economic growth is balanced and sustained, especially as we approach next month's Toronto summit. And as the United States works to increase our exports, and the jobs that come with it, we'll be working closely with our partners in Mexico, which is one of the largest markets for American exports. 


To create clean energy jobs and industries of the future, we're building on a partnership we launched last year with new initiatives to promote regional renewable energy markets, green buildings and smart grid technology. These initiatives will also help us implement the commitments we made at Copenhagen, especially as we work toward the climate conference in Cancun later this year. And let me say that, as a leader in cutting greenhouse gas emissions and in helping developing countries do the same, Mexico's leadership under President Calderón has been and will be critical.


For the sake of our shared prosperity and security, we discussed the need for immigration that is orderly and safe, and we acknowledged that both our countries have responsibilities. President Calderón is working hard to create jobs so that more Mexicans see a future of opportunity in their country. 


To fix our broken immigration system, I reaffirmed my deep commitment to working with Congress in a bipartisan way to pass comprehensive immigration reform. And comprehensive reform means accountability for everybody: government that is accountable for securing the border; businesses being held accountable when they exploit workers; people who break the law by breaching our borders being held accountable by paying taxes and a penalty and getting right with the law before they can earn their citizenship. We've been working hard to get this done. There's a strong proposal in the Senate, based on a bipartisan framework, and it can and should move forward.


We also discussed the new law in Arizona, which is a misdirected effort -- a misdirected expression of frustration over our broken immigration system, and which has raised concerns in both our countries. Today, I want every American to know my administration has devoted unprecedented resources in personnel and technology to securing our border. Illegal immigration is down, not up, and we will continue to do what's necessary to secure our shared border.


And I want everyone, American and Mexican, to know my administration is taking a very close look at the Arizona law. We're examining any implications, especially for civil rights. Because in the United States of America, no law-abiding person -- be they an American citizen, a legal immigrant, or a visitor or tourist from Mexico -- should ever be subject to suspicion simply because of what they look like.
President Calderón and I also reaffirmed our commitment to stand together against the drug cartels that have unleashed horrific violence in so many communities. Mr. President, you and the Mexican people have shown great resolve in a fight for the security and safety of your country. And as I've pledged to you before, Mexico can count on the United States as a full partner in this effort. 


As your partner, we'll give you the support you need to prevail. Through increased law enforcement on our side of the border, we're putting unprecedented pressure on those who traffic in drugs, guns, and people. We're working to stem the southbound flow of American guns and money, which is why, for the first time, we are now screening 100 percent of southbound rail cargo. And guided by our new National Drug Control Strategy, we're bringing new approaches to reducing the demand for drugs in our country.


As regional partners, the President and I discussed the situation in Honduras and the need for continued cooperation to support the people of Haiti as they recover and they rebuild. And as global partners, and given Mexico's seat on the U.N. Security Council, we agreed on the need for Iran to uphold its international obligations or face increased sanctions and pressure, including U.N. sanctions. And I'm pleased that we've reached an agreement with our P5-plus-1 partners on a strong resolution that we now have shared with our Security Council partners. 


Finally, I'm proud that we're expanding exchanges between our college and university students and launching a new exchange program for our high school students. I'd note that it was a Mexican student at an American university who went on to become the President who stands next to me today. And with these exchanges we'll bring together the next generation of American and Mexican leaders. 


This is the progress that we've made today. It's progress that calls to mind a Mexican proverb that I am told says, "Tell me who you walk with, and I will tell you who you are." Mr. President, the United States is proud to walk with Mexico. And through our work, we're reminded again of who we are -- which is two neighbors, two partners bound by a common vision of prosperity and security for both our people.


President Calderón.


PRESIDENT CALDERÓN: (As translated.) Thank you, President. 

Ladies and gentlemen, members of the media, good afternoon. First of all, I would like to thank the kind invitation of the people and the government of the United States to carry out this visit. And I am the bearer of a respectful and affectionate greeting of the Mexican people to this nation, which is our neighbor and friend. I would like to thank the words and the hospitality of President Barack Obama.


The United States and Mexico are nations that trade, dialogue, and complement each other economically and mutually. We are nations that have a political understanding of the highest level. And we are also countries with a fruitful, dynamic, and ties between people, communities, public and private institutions throughout 3,000 kilometers of border. Our relationship is characterized by an honest and open dialogue based on trust, respect, and co-responsibility. 


As it has been stated by President Obama, this morning we held a broad and fruitful dialogue. We've reviewed our bilateral relationships -- the problems, the challenges and also the many opportunities that we face. We analyzed different proposals and visions on the side of Mexico and the United States to strengthen North America as a region.


We talked about the relevance of solving our differences and trade problems in the fastest possible way. We covered the border topics such as security, migration, and we also examined initiatives to consolidate our cooperation in global scenarios and global interests. 


I can highlight here that the areas where we agree are broader than our differences. There's a broad convergence of interest. And this is not only given to the fact that we share common goals, but there is a will in both of us to turn the fact of being neighbors into a partnership that will act as a leveler for shared development.


Fortunately, the serious economic global crisis is giving up. This opens up a window of opportunity for Canada, the United States and Mexico to re-position Mexico and North America as a vigorous region -- competitive and prosperous, capable of generating more and better jobs; a region that will be attractive for investments, trade exchange and tourism, with great perspectives facing the future.


Together, we should increase our exporting capacity in a contest of growing competitiveness among different regions of the world. We talked about the different obstacles that are there for complying with transportation obligations that have been established at NAFTA, a situation that impacts jobs, companies and consumers in Mexico and in the United States. And we shall work in order to achieve a quick solution with a constructive, creative solution in the long term in this and many other areas. 

As the President has stated, we gave special attention to the border matters. The border is not only a place of encounter for both our nations, but it's also an area of opportunity for our aspirations that we share regarding development. For this we will allocate more resources for the border infrastructure in order that it will be at the height of the needs of our economies and communities, and that it will benefit both sides of the border. We will strengthen the coordination among the government officials on both sides of the border to reinforce security.


We want to make this quite clear: We, both countries, want to have a safe border, a safe border for our people. We agreed upon the urgency to reinforce the actions to stop the flow of drugs, weapons, and cash. And for this we will work with full abidance to the legislations and jurisdictions of each country in a co-responsible way.


In reference to the migratory issue, I acknowledge the sensitivity and the commitment of President Obama to look for a comprehensive solution that will be respectful of the rights of the individual and will be adjusting itself in a realistic way to the needs of both our economies. We talked openly about this and other issues. 


We identified that the economies of our countries are clearly complementing each other, and when we -- integrating them, they are a powerful tool to bring productivity and competitiveness up within the whole region. Greater competitiveness in North America means more jobs and better living conditions for the people of the United States and for the people of Mexico.


In Mexico, we are and will continue being respectful of the internal policies of the United States and its legitimate right to establish in accordance to its Constitution whatever laws it approves. But we will retain our firm rejection to criminalize migration so that people that work and provide things to this nation will be treated as criminals. And we oppose firmly the S.B. 1070 Arizona law given in fair principles that are partial and discriminatory. 


This and other issues were covered during this meeting, which I will dare to say that it's historic given the level of understanding and trust that we have reached. 


For the meantime, I would just like to highlight this open and honest and constructive dialogue that we keep and hold with the government of President Obama and these two countries that allows me to see the strength and leadership of the President of the United States.


Thank you, President Obama, for your hospitality. I want to thank all of you for your kind attention.


Q Thank you, Mr. President. President Calderón called again the Arizona law discriminatory and called it destructive. Do you agree with him? What impact do you think the Arizona law could have on U.S.-Mexico relations, the prospect for immigration reform, and the opinions of Mexican Americans in this country? And what actions did you tell President Calderón that you would --


PRESIDENT OBAMA: I think the Arizona law has the potential of being applied in a discriminatory fashion. Now, after it was initially passed, the Arizona legislature amended it and said that this should not be carried out in a discriminatory way. But I think a fair reading of the language of the statute indicates that it gives the possibility of individuals who are deemed suspicious of being illegal immigrants from being harassed or arrested. And the judgments that are going to be made in applying this law are troublesome.


What I've directed my Justice Department to do is to look very carefully at the language of this law to see whether it comports both with our core values and existing legal standards, as well as the fact that the federal government is ultimately the one charged with immigration policy. And I expect to get a final report back from the Justice Department soon, at which point we'll make some decisions in terms of how we are going to address that law. 


Now, what I've also said, though, is that the Arizona law, I think, expresses some of the frustrations that the American people have had in not fixing a broken immigration system and, frankly, the failures of the federal government to get this done. I'm sympathetic to those frustrations; I share those frustrations -- which is why, from the time that I was a U.S. senator through the time that I ran for President, until now, I have consistently said that I'm supportive of a comprehensive immigration reform approach.


And I think the majority of American people are open to a comprehensive immigration reform approach, which would say the following things: Number one, that the federal government takes its responsibilities for securing our border seriously. And as I just stated in my opening remarks, we have actually put more resources, more personnel on the borders, and illegal immigration is actually down on the borders, not up. I know that's not the perception out there, but that's the fact. 


But we haven't done enough. So we've got a responsibility to create an orderly border, and that's something that we have to do not unilaterally, but also working with the Mexican government -- because there are enormous flows of trade and tourists and people along the border region; the economies are interdependent; and we've got to control the borders, but do so in a way that does not have an adverse impact on the economies of those regions.


The second thing we've got to do is we've got to make sure that businesses are following the rules and are not actively recruiting undocumented workers so that they don't have to abide by overtime laws, they don't have to abide by minimum wage laws, they don't have to abide by worker safety laws and otherwise undercut basic worker protections that exist. And they have to be held accountable and responsible.


The third thing we have to do is to make sure that those who have come to this country illegally are held accountable. And that means they need to pay a fine, they need to pay back taxes. I believe they should learn English. I believe that it is important for them to get to the back of the line and not in the front, but that we create a pathway so that they have an opportunity, if they are following the rules, following the law, to become legal residents and ultimately citizens of this country.


Now, that kind of package in which everybody has responsibilities I think is one that can pass. And it is one that I am fully supportive of. And I've said this again and again. And I think if we get that done, then you will be less likely to see the kinds of measures that we saw in Arizona.


Here's the challenge that we have politically. The political challenge is, is that I have confidence that I can get the majority of Democrats, both in the House and the Senate, to support a piece of legislation of the sort that I just described. But I don't have 60 votes in the Senate. I've got to have some support from Republicans. When we made an effort of this sort a few years ago, it was under the leadership of John McCain and Ted Kennedy. And because there was a bipartisan effort, we were actually able to generate a majority of votes in the Senate. And we just missed being able to get it done in the House.


If we can re-create that atmosphere -- I don't expect to get every Republican vote, but I need some help in order to get it done. And there have been people who have expressed an interest. But if they're willing to come forward and get a working group and get this moving, I'm actually confident that we can get it done. And the American people -- including the people of Arizona -- are going to prefer that the federal government takes responsibility and does what it's supposed to do.


And it's my job to work with members of Congress to see that happen. And it's also my job to work with the Mexican government to make sure that it happens, because President Calderón recognizes that he has responsibilities on his side of the border, as well.


And the last point I'll make on this topic is this: I think all of us recognize that some of the pressures with respect to immigration just arise out of economics. People in Mexico are looking for opportunity, and they feel that they can make more money here in the United States. What we also have to recognize -- and I talked about this with President Calderón -- is every nation also has the right to secure its borders and make orderly decisions about who comes in and who comes out. 


And the key here is for us to keep both principles in mind, that people want to find a better life where they can, and if they have opportunity in America, they're going to want to come here. We can't just try to use force to prevent that. On the other hand, the United States has to be able to make determinations about who comes in and who comes out in an orderly fashion. And if we are both a nation of laws and a nation of immigrants, then I think we will not only be true to our core values, but we're also going to be creating a more prosperous future for everybody.


Yes.


Q (Translated.) President Obama, several issues, but not to detour from this same topic, I would like to know if you have already a strategy planned in regards to the Arizona law? Because it is violating the fundamental rights of people. How are you going to turn around this trend, President Obama, that is being shown in different states of the United States against migrants -- this migratory reform that you're talking about -- to know when it will be taken to Congress and what's the scope that it will have?


The second area regarding security, President Obama, I would like to know how do you value the battle against organized crime that President Calderón is having? Has this been a success? What is it missing? And following this issue, to know if you have seen that the weapons that illegally cross from the United States to Mexico are the ones that are used by the organized crime people in Mexico? Shouldn't there be an initiative that will regulate guns as they are sold? Is there going to be a ban?


PRESIDENT OBAMA: -- a pretty comprehensive answer earlier, so I'm just going to take your second question and that is the issue of security. This is obviously a shared concern and is going to require shared effort on the part of both of our nations. I said the first time I met President Calderón and have said ever since that I greatly admire his courage, his dedication, his tenacity in trying to deal with the drug traffickers and cartels that have created such a public safety crisis in many communities within Mexico. 


As we pointed out, this is not just an issue of the drug trade -- this is an issue of how is it affecting people's day-to-day lives within Mexico. And the Mexican people have an interest in dealing with this. And he has stood up consistently because he recognizes that his foremost job, his most important task as President is to keep the Mexican people safe.


So we are fully supportive of the efforts that he's been making. We have had extensive collaboration over the last several years in making sure that, in a way that respects Mexico's sovereignty, we are responsive to whatever requests are made by the Calderón administration. To the extent that we can help through the Merida Initiative -- provide equipment, provide training, provide technologies that can help in these efforts -- we have done so. And we will continue to coordinate as effectively as we can with the Calderón administration to make sure that we deal with this problem. 


Now, as you point out, this is not just a problem in Mexico. It is a problem that the United States has to address. And the two things that we have to address -- and I said this when I was in Mexico, and I will repeat here -- it is absolutely true that U.S. demand for drugs helps to drive this public safety crisis within Mexico and so we've got an obligation not to drive the demand side of the equation. And so most recently we've put forward our new strategy that emphasizes not just enforcement, but also prevention, also treatment, so that we can drive down demand and weaken the grip that these drug cartels have.


The second aspect of this that we have to deal with is the southbound flows from the United States of both weapons and cash that helps to empower these drug cartels. And so what I've directed my Department of Homeland Security, ATF, all our various agencies that have responsibilities in these areas to do is to ramp up our efforts at interdicting these southern flows. 


And I already mentioned to you, for example, we've now instituted a policy where we are searching 100 percent of rail cargo that's going south. That is a significant investment of law enforcement resources on our part, but it's the right thing to do. We want to crack down on illegal gun dealers who are selling weapons into Mexico. All those are steps that we are doing in coordination with the Calderón government, and we will continue to emphasize the importance not only to Mexico, but also the United States of tackling this problem.


Okay? Thank you very much, everybody.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Who the hell does Calderes think he is criticizing American law, when Mexico treats it's own illegals brutally?

How does Mexico treat its illegals?

_First, Mexico put its military and police forces on its porous, zigzagged, mountainous, crime-ridden southern border with Guatemala. Chiapas  the South Carolina-sized southern Mexican state that shares the longest border with Guatemala  is Mexico's poorest, most illiterate state. About Chiapas, one United Nations human rights commissioner said, "Mexico is one of the countries where illegal immigrants are highly vulnerable to human rights violations and become victims of degrading sexual exploitation and slavery-like practices, and are denied access to education and health care." _


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And of course she never comes back to answer the question because she doesn't have one. Instead, Just pretend that the question was not important which 100% proves that Liberalism is truly a fucking suicidal mental disorder. ~BH


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

what izzz this buenas tardes? sounds like something I'd say.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...





if she can't play the race card she's not likely to answer you.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Ya' mean like those loons up in Frisco?
> ...




Austin changed its name?


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2010)

CMike said:


> Who the hell does Calderes think he is criticizing American law, when Mexico treats it's own illegals brutally?
> 
> How does Mexico treat its illegals?
> 
> _First, Mexico put its military and police forces on its porous, zigzagged, mountainous, crime-ridden southern border with Guatemala. Chiapas &#8211; the South Carolina-sized southern Mexican state that shares the longest border with Guatemala &#8211; is Mexico's poorest, most illiterate state. About Chiapas, one United Nations human rights commissioner said, "Mexico is one of the countries where illegal immigrants are highly vulnerable to human rights violations and become victims of degrading sexual exploitation and slavery-like practices, and are denied access to education and health care." _




Mexican law treats illegal immigration as a felony (unlike the misdemeanor status in the U.S.)  First offense is 2 year in prison; second is 10 years.

I'd like to know what measures Mexico has in place to keep the people Calderon refers to as "our people" in Mexico in the first place.

The absolute worst aspect of this mess is that our so-called President didn't defend the U.S.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2010)

Defended? He attacked the US.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 20, 2010)

Since we are trying so hard to be just like the rest of the world by adopting their social policies, I think we should emulate Mexico's immigration policies.  After all imitation is the highest form of flattery.


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

Well, Obama did say he can relate to Lincoln.

The Union fell apart under Lincoln and Obama is on the same path.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2010)

CMike said:


> What a scumbag!
> 
> He finally holds a press conference and uses it to attack Arizona with the Mexican president.
> 
> ...



He reworded his attack. Now it's "The Bill Has The *Potential* To Be Abused"

Hell....every law in the land has that potential.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Well, Obama did say he can relate to Lincoln.
> 
> The Union fell apart under Lincoln and Obama is on the same path.



The difference is Lincoln didn't intentionally try to divide us like Obama is.


----------



## CMike (May 20, 2010)

I am still outraged that Obama did this. Unbelievable.


----------



## CMike (May 20, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Obama did say he can relate to Lincoln.
> ...


How can that be? I thought he was a uniter not a divider?


----------



## Angelhair (May 20, 2010)

_Obama does not tell the truth. He talks out of both sides of his mouth.  Classic example is the bad-mouthing of the USA along with president Calderon.  He is selling the USA sovereignty to the highest bidder.  We ARE divided by a 2,000 mile plus border!  Mexico and the USA are NOT one country!!!  We, as well as Mexico, are SOVEREIGN nations!  People from Mexico/Central/SoAmerica are abusing and breaking our Sovereign Law by entering our country without permission!  President Calderon go home! Stop intereferring with the internal affairs of the USA!  Time to concentrate more in fixing YOUR country and helping YOUR people over THERE!!!_


----------



## WillowTree (May 20, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Since we are trying so hard to be just like the rest of the world by adopting their social policies, I think we should emulate Mexico's immigration policies.  After all imitation is the highest form of flattery.



it's that double speak you get from libturds.. they race to be like everyone else and then say "but we're better than that".


----------



## LilOlLady (May 20, 2010)

I am ashamed of Obama. who is he going to bow to now? He need to be evicted come 2012. We need to send him an eviction notice.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 20, 2010)

The dunce Obama just sat their with this stupid grin on his face looking like the arrogant open borders asshole that he is. What a disgrace this clown is. ~BH


----------



## CMike (May 20, 2010)

Just when you think that Obama couldn't do anything lower, he pulls this shit...


----------



## LilOlLady (May 20, 2010)

When you attack arizona laws, you insult the people and the people of arizona have lived with a nightmare for decades and for Barack to allow the little weasel critizice american is appalng and unforgivable. Barack is on my list and not my voting list. My president would never allow this. I am speechless except for a few words I cannot speak.


----------

